# Do your cat's like cat nip?



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky didn't really seem that into it, even the more expensive cat nip like the organic Maui Wowie. My friend gave me a cat nip plant about a month ago, and i've been growing it, and Rocky LOVES the home grown cat nip  I bought him a new tree today, and rubbed the cat nip leaves all over it, and he was just scratching and going crazy..just having a ball :kittyturn Btw, how long do your tree's normally last? I bought his last one in January, and i just bought a new one today.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Catnip is a mint and it's easy go, you need to keep it in a container or it will spread like a weed.
I used to grow it for the cat where I worked, I'd bust a bud under his nose his eyes would glaze over and he'd start to drool.
The office manager didn't like me giving it to him very often as he would be grouchy the next day and spent most of his time in her office.
Meme hissed at me when I busted a bud under her nose.
The local alley cat had a party in my yard and ripped up the plant and chewed it up.:lol:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH yes. Misa loves catnip. It's funny when she gets high on it though. Francis too.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Catnip is a mint and it's easy go, you need to keep it in a container or it will spread like a weed.
> I used to grow it for the cat where I worked, I'd bust a bud under his nose his eyes would glaze over and he'd start to drool.
> The office manager didn't like me giving it to him very often as he would be grouchy the next day and spent most of his time in her office.
> Meme hissed at me when I busted a bud under her nose.
> The local alley cat had a party in my yard and ripped up the plant and chewed it up.:lol:


My friend kept her catnip on her balcony on the second story of her town home, and she would tell me how the cat's that were outside would literally jump into the balcony while she was sleeping and go all crazy over the catnip and eat it and basically they would destroy the plant. lol I keep the catnip plant in a container in our room and there's a sliding glass door in there with blinds, and i open those up during the day and allow the sunshine to come in  My husband wouldn't allow me to grow the catnip outside because he was afraid we would have a cat party in the backyard every night. lolll


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> OH yes. Misa loves catnip. It's funny when she gets high on it though. Francis too.


It's hilarious!! Rocky is especially funny after i rub it all over his cat tree. lol


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia loves it!Her favorite toys are her catnip mice.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

We have tons'n'tons of catnip growing wild on our farm...and many times you can find a barn cat rolling in it...my house cats all love it fresh picked with the flower just budding out.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow is a nippaholic. I tried putting him in a 12 step program but he smuggled some in and passed it around to the other cats so..he got kicked out.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

MowMow said:


> MowMow is a nippaholic. I tried putting him in a 12 step program but he smuggled some in and passed it around to the other cats so..he got kicked out.


lollll, oh MowMow


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Alice loves her catnip toys, like her catnip 'naner. 









Samantha likes dried catnip, but LOVES fresh catnip. She goes bonkers for the stuff.

Rochelle only partakes of the 'nip occasionally, but when she does, she party's hard. Here's a pic of her, showing the effects.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

The very first time we gave Li'l Smokie catnip, she had a BLAST!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Stupid editing rule...

The very first time we gave Li'l Smokie catnip, she had a BLAST! She rolled around in it, licked it off of the sheet of paper that it was on and then, I kid you not, she managed to work her front legs under the paper, lifted it up, curved it into a semi tube shape and dumped it on her face. Yes, I'm a bad mommy. I'm contributing to the delinquency of a minor. She was just over 6 months old the first time she had it.

Midnight also likes to roll around in the 'nip. And being a black cat, it's so funny to see green flecks on her fur. She'd also be the kitty dancing on the the table with a lampshade on her head.

Lucky will roll on his back and watch the ceiling change colors.

Star will lay on the floor and will concentrate on holding it down so it doesn't float away.

Smokey wasn't really affected by catnip.

My kitties are weird. LOL!!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> Alice loves her catnip toys, like her catnip 'naner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these pictures!  I've seen the catnip banana's before and i've thought about buying one for Rocky, but i haven't, because he seems to only really really love the home grown catnip. I think it would be pretty funny to see him nuzzle and go crazy over a banana though. lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, the catnip nanner and catnip cigar are WELL worth it.  MowMow goes wild for them like no other catnip.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Oh, the catnip nanner and catnip cigar are WELL worth it.  MowMow goes wild for them like no other catnip.


Well, you are being rather convincing  I might have to get him one some time soon and then let you guys know how he likes it. I love this forum because i can talk to others who are just as crazy about their cat/cat's as i am about my cat :love2


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Oh, the catnip nanner and catnip cigar are WELL worth it.  MowMow goes wild for them like no other catnip.


I can also vouch for the catnip rainbow as well. Rochelle likes that one.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

@[email protected] There's a rainbow!? GoGo google search!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

MowMow said:


> @[email protected] There's a rainbow!? GoGo google search!


Lucky tells me all about the rainbows on the ceiling...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I found it!!








They also have a 'can' of catnip sardines!






I'm also SO tempted to buy this:





I could totally poke all the little mice out of the holes and then put it down for him and watch him go nuts in a big pile of fuzzy mice.....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra likes his catnip nanner and eats catnip. Nutmeg will lick the nanner sometimes but doesn't like actual catnip. They are pretty boring.

I LOVE that picture of Rochelle.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Krissy - Haha, I love that cheese wedge full of mice! I bet my girls would like the cheese wedge box better than the mice.  And as a Halloween fan, I simply must get one of these at some point: Amazon.com: Yeowww! 100% Organic Catnip Pumpkin: Pet Supplies.

Becky - Thanks! I love that pic of her too. 

Rocky - Yes, it is very entertaining watching Alice with her banana. She licks it, bites it, carries it around, rabbit kicks it, and cuddles with it.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

awww that is a very nice picture. Cute love the stuff.


----------



## Cory (Jul 22, 2011)

My older cat, Skeeter he didn't like catnip when he was younger, he actually would run away from it.

At the same time he did like the smell of bleach or any cleaning supplies...I've googled both topics at that point. "Cat doesn't like catnip" and "Cat likes bleach" and apperently it's very common and could also be any cleaning supplies as well.

Cat is weird...

Now, He still likes the smell of Bleach, but we bought some "Real Good Catnip" and now he loves it, I don't know if it was because it was like crappy $1 catnip or it was because of his age at the time.

I don't know, but he likes it now.

As for my cat Peanut, He likes catnip so much, he finds and carries it in his mouth...goes to a hiding place and tears it open and let it all over the place, no kidding! (We haven't bought anymore catnip since that incident with catnip being all over the kitchen floor, under the table.

We didn't want to sweep it up, cause it would go to waste, we let it sat for a few days, Lol.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is cutie playing with her catnip bag that's on the floor.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I cut my catnip early in the morning and dry it in the oven.. the cats will sit and stare at the oven door... If I try to hang it to dry, it never makes it to the container... they like it fresh off the plant too. Speaking of which, its flowering now.. i should pick them some buds...

I have it all over the back yard, and so far the neighborhood strays do not party there. If they did it would be easier to TNR them....


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> I cut my catnip early in the morning and dry it in the oven.. the cats will sit and stare at the oven door... If I try to hang it to dry, it never makes it to the container... they like it fresh off the plant too. Speaking of which, its flowering now.. i should pick them some buds...
> 
> I have it all over the back yard, and so far the neighborhood strays do not party there. If they did it would be easier to TNR them....


I used to buy catnip starter plant at the local nursery for about $2.
I would crumbly a fresh bud under Riley the office cats nose, his eyes would instantly glaze over and he'd start to drool.
Lisa the office manager didn't like me to buy him catnip very often as it would give him a hangover and he'd be grumpy the next day and as he spent most of his time in Lisa's office she didn't like him swatting at her.
On the other hand Meme lived in the warehouse at this time hissed at me when I put fresh catnip under her nose, she never was interested in it.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

All 3 of mine love it. I was always told kittens don't care for it but Sparta and Mouse went gaga for it from the start. 

Last night I saw hubby with my jar of catnip heading to the bathroom. I asked him, "Do you think its a good idea to get her high while she is post op?"
His answer? "Its for medicinal purposes and in most states now its legal for medicinal purposes!" 

Then he took off to the bathroom with my jar of catnip LOLOL


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

My cats adore it! I have a cat mouse with a fluffy ball tail at the end of the mouse with catnip inside and they sleep with it, play with it, etc! Catty is more the kitty who like's to rub her head against it and Kitty is the more hyper, playful kitty who bite's it, practically terrorises it to bits!! lol


----------

